# Melitta Brewing Unit...Can't put in



## osullivj (May 29, 2019)

Hi

Can anyone help my , I can't get the brewing unit of my Melitta passionne back in.

This video shows what is happening - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9orVn6nCnls&ab_channel=JerryO'Sullivan

I can't get it past the first clip, when I force it past there is a lot of resistance

I have reset it using the Coffee Strength and Off button reset but no luck

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Clean that brewing unit really well, I immerse mine in soapy water....then dry it and when dry lubricate areas that move and slide, including o rings that enage with tube when you push it back in. Lubricate that big cog thing in the machine as well and the socket it goes into in the brew group. If they get sticky it can be problematic.


----------



## osullivj (May 29, 2019)

Thanks @DavecUK...What is the best thing to use to lubricate it


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

osullivj said:


> Thanks @DavecUK...What is the best thing to use to lubricate it


 Molykote 111 is what I use

https://www.zoro.co.uk/shop/lubricants-and-chemicals/greases/111-silicone-grease-compounds/f/9597


----------

